# Cheese Smoke with Q-View



## heavymoose (Oct 20, 2012)

This is only the second time I have tried smoking cheese, but the first time turned out pretty good.  I have an a-maze-n dust smoker.  I am using a mix of cherry and hickory dust.  The first time I used the a-maze-n in my Weber kettle grill and this time I am using it in my GOSM.  The temp. outside is mid to low 60 here in Maryland.  The inside of the smoker is getting hotter than I thought, low 80s.  I just don't have any shade around the house so the sun heats it up.

We went to Vermont last week and during the trip I picked up some 3 year Cheddar.  I also threw on some string cheese, monterey jack, and cobly jack.  I am planning on smoking for 2.5 to 3 hours, just not sure how long to keep the string cheese on.  I hope everything turns out good.  Any suggestions are welcome.  

I smoked everything for 3 hours, including the string cheese.  I got it all packed up and will now wait a couple of weeks to try it.  I am curious how the aged cheddar will turnout.  It looked the smoking the cheddar might have dried it out some and made it even more "crumbly".  I have added some more pictures.  













Picture001.jpg



__ heavymoose
__ Oct 20, 2012


















Picture002.jpg



__ heavymoose
__ Oct 20, 2012


















Picture003.jpg



__ heavymoose
__ Oct 20, 2012


















Picture004.jpg



__ heavymoose
__ Oct 20, 2012


















Picture005.jpg



__ heavymoose
__ Oct 20, 2012


















Picture006.jpg



__ heavymoose
__ Oct 20, 2012


















Picture008.jpg



__ heavymoose
__ Oct 20, 2012


















Picture012.jpg



__ heavymoose
__ Oct 20, 2012


















Picture009.jpg



__ heavymoose
__ Oct 20, 2012


















Picture013-1.jpg



__ heavymoose
__ Oct 20, 2012


















Picture015-1.jpg



__ heavymoose
__ Oct 20, 2012


















Picture014-1.jpg



__ heavymoose
__ Oct 20, 2012


----------



## nozzleman (Oct 20, 2012)

Looking good so far, you could stretch a tarp up to create some shade.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Oct 20, 2012)

You can also take your cheese out and keep until conditions are more favorable.


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 20, 2012)

Looking good so far


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 20, 2012)

Good Job!

Patiently waiting for the finished pics.....


----------



## heavymoose (Nov 4, 2012)

It has been two weeks since I smoked the cheese.  I decided to sample the string cheese.  It turned out very good, maybe a little to much smoke for me, but I will do this again.  I am going to give the other cheese at least another week before opening them up.  Does anyone have a recommended recipe for the smoked string cheese?













Picture017.jpg



__ heavymoose
__ Nov 4, 2012


















Picture018.jpg



__ heavymoose
__ Nov 4, 2012


----------

